# Guaranteed Sex



## Torrey Meeks (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey everyone. I just got done filming this short on a 5D Mark II and a T2i. It was originally a post on a notorious bulletin board, 4chan, and I've been wanting to adapt it for quite awhile.

We shot it on a Canon 50mm f/1.8, 85mm f/1.8, 24-105 f/4, and Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8.

Any thoughts and feedback welcome! I've learned a lot about composition and camera technique from the TPF forum. Enjoy


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 7, 2010)

Torrey Meeks said:


> Hey everyone. I just got done filming this short on a 5D Mark II and a T2i. It was originally a post on a notorious bulletin board, 4chan, and I've been wanting to adapt it for quite awhile.
> 
> We shot it on a Canon 50mm f/1.8, 85mm f/1.8, 24-105 f/4, and Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8.
> 
> ...



Love it. The lip synch to the narrator in the waking up sequence is great.


----------



## Torrey Meeks (Nov 7, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Love it. The lip synch to the narrator in the waking up sequence is great.



Thanks, the narrator was a real find, got ahold of him the day after we finished filming.

I was sweating the lip syncing bit a little while we were filming, even though we'd made detailed shot lists. 

It came together better than I hoped.


----------



## JerrfyLube (Nov 7, 2010)

LOVE IT!  Awesome job!!  :thumbup:


----------

